# using 2k paint in a airtbrush?



## pimpin gimp (Mar 17, 2005)

I want to do a bit of airbrushing on my bike frame so I can candy over it, I just want to make sure that the paint doesn't react though. if I over thin the paint will it be ok to go through a 0.5mm tip airbrush? 

Otherwise will i need a specific airbrush paint so it doesn't react with the candy? I'll be using a ppg clear binder with concentrated Dyes to get the candy.

Cheers guys.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i wouldnt do it. just get you a lil touch up gun..over thinning it defeats the purpose of spraying primer down


----------



## pimpin gimp (Mar 17, 2005)

I've got a little touch up gun, just want to do some airbrushing under candy. i could probably get away with using the touch-up gun actually, not sure how small it goes mind-you. 

It'll be over a silver base if that helps, so not directly onto primer. where does the primer come in? will the over thinned paint help take off the previous coats?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Sic I think you thought he was spraying 2k primer out of the airbrush.. I think he ment a 2 part paint I guess. Yea you should be fine homie.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

i did some airbrushing with 2K, no problems there but you gotta make sure the paint doesn't set too much, after half an hour you'll notice a big difference in the paint viscosity ofcourse


----------



## pimpin gimp (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 6 2009, 03:59 PM~15280891
> *Sic I think you thought he was spraying 2k primer out of the airbrush.. I think he ment a 2 part paint  I guess.  Yea you should be fine homie.
> *


Ah yeah that makes sense. maybe I was a little ambiguous.

Basically I'll be spraying 2k base through the air brush, I'll only be mixing a little up at a time and as long as I clean the brush out occasionally I should manage to stop it clogging the brush! 

Cheers chaps.


----------

